# A Mine - October 2010



## sYnc_below (Oct 13, 2010)

No names, no locations...sorry but these places are getting overrun with morons recently and I worry about their future (the mines, not the morons). 

Artifacts that have been laying around for decades are going missing and stuff is getting trashed, hopefully the 'tourists' will get bored and crawl back to wherever they came from soon


----------



## nij4829 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics mate. Liking it. I know what you mean about keeping the place quiet


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 13, 2010)

What a crackin' little explore,photo's are top notch too !!!Thanx !!


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow love No 13.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## vwdirtboy (Oct 13, 2010)

I do really love Ironstone mines.. some great shots there too.. liking the carbide lamp!


----------



## King Al (Oct 13, 2010)

Great pics Hal!! like that pool


----------



## tommo (Oct 13, 2010)

great looking mine with some lush colours, super pics as well, i think the carbide lamp will be the clue to its location, but defo worth a visit in the future

i take it the carbides have gone now from what i have heard


----------



## Winch It In (Oct 13, 2010)

What a Corker of an explore Hal.
Pictures look fantastic. That Lenser torch looks like it did you proud, glad I invested in one now.
Gutted I couldn't get there.


----------



## bonecollector (Oct 14, 2010)

This is really nice mate.
As tommo said the colours are awesome.
Top work.


----------



## Bracken (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful photos, loving the colours.


----------



## 3domfighter (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks a very clean mine unlike the ones near where i live, with very uneven floors.


----------



## djrich (Oct 20, 2010)

Fantastic pics, thanks!


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow..........some great colours and shapes down there!


----------



## Krypton (Oct 21, 2010)

Purely awesome matey!


----------



## mlj1207 (Nov 21, 2010)

hi
that looks a great place, how far does the water go down the tunnel? and how deep?


----------



## sYnc_below (Nov 22, 2010)

mlj1207 said:


> hi
> that looks a great place, how far does the water go down the tunnel? and how deep?



All the way, 3-4ft deep.


----------

